# Teal Sighting Thread 2015-16 Season



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Alright guys, its that time of year again for the teal sighting thread. 

I have yet to see in any in Brazoria County but usually see the first group anytime now.

Hope everyone has a good season!!

32 DAYS to go!!!!


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

3 Groups on Lake Livingston 2 weekends ago
1 Group on Clear Creek this last weekend


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Going to Garwood this weekend to work in the 100 degree heat. Hope to see some then.


----------



## Coastal_hunter (Apr 11, 2015)

Seen around 40 in the trinity river bottoms.


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Seen a couple last week in League City. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Saltaddict10 (May 28, 2013)

A few birds here in Jefferson county, possibly resident birds. Looking forward to seeing them show back up!


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I am surprised I have not seen any yet.

Was at a couple of places this week that were holding significant amounts of freshwater on several moist soil units.

Did see some Whistlers and 4 Wood Ducks.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hoping to see some teal in Danbury today...


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A small front is coming this week. Should start seeing them soon


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Small group of teal in deer park at my plant. Squealers by the hundreds


----------



## groundswatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Saw a teal Saturday in a ditch on HWY 6 in Alvin.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I haven't seen any.


----------



## ranchobob (Nov 2, 2007)

Saw about a dozen off fm 102 and Hunt rd. Saw another 30 or so in Chesterville.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I was wading a flat in Aransas last Thursday and actually saw a flight a big ducks... 15 -20, shaped like pintail with maybe some widgeon mixed in. No real color to any of them yet.


----------



## justgettingstarted (Aug 24, 2008)

Saw some last week on the ponds billy. It was one 3 but good to see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

ooowweeee glad to hear there some showing up in chesterville and hunt rd : )


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal (Brazoria County)*

Seen 20 yesterday in this moist soil pond I just got flooded. Started pumping 2 days ago and then got 3 inches of rain yesterday. Talk about perfect timing.


----------



## tx_ducks (Jul 2, 2012)

Saw 3 buzzin' around Lake Somerville last weekend. 

A buddy ran by our duck lease near Altair earlier in the week and saw about 100 between 3 or 4 of our ponds.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Had a very reliable report of an estimated 800-900 teal on FM 2004 in Brazoria County.


----------



## 3rdcst (Jun 16, 2009)

saw a dozen south of bay city


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

Had about 25-30 on a pond in Garwood this evening.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

We have a few hundred scattered out on our stuff between Blessing and Palacios. Biggest group is about 100.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The guys saw 1500+/- teal while checking water and pulling some boards on Sat. Couple hundred on ponds outside Markham, College Port, Palacios, Blessing and El Campo. With the full moon this weekend I'd imagine a bunch more will start arriving.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Saw a small group on our wetlands this morning. Maybe 5 birds. Just turned the pumps on to start flooding some units for early teal. The 4.5" of rain last week helped but still need lots more water to flood 300 acres.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

Seen another 60 or so on Friday.. Brazoria County..


----------



## Jpaulp (Nov 14, 2012)

With the full moon and the little cool front we have scheduled for this week we should start seeing a lot more by this weekend I think!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Saw 40-60 fishing the marsh on Louisiana side of Sabine this weekend. We have some on Pipkin Ranch


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Had 2 reports of 5-6 thousand teal along with thousands of whistlers and 50-60 Pintails south of FM 2004.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Another little wad showed up on another property today outside Palacios. Video is a little bury, but you get the picture.


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

I love these reports!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ranchobob (Nov 2, 2007)

We now have about 300 on our DU project in Chesterville. More arriveing daily, all of these will be in Panama by the time season opens. I'll try to get some pics this afternoon.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Get to work billy ... !!!!!!!


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal*

Yeah the only problem with seeing all these now is most of them will be sun bathing in Mexico by the time teal season opens.lol. Awesome to see all of them though, lets just hope the timing is right for the big main migration push..


----------



## GoldFinger (Jul 31, 2013)

We've got a second weak cold front coming in today. Should be interesting to see the numbers after this one rolls through


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw approximately 50 near Midfield this morning.


----------



## ranchobob (Nov 2, 2007)

Here they are:


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Went to china today and didn't see anything. Only a few weary dove


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice shots Ranchobob!


----------



## Jpaulp (Nov 14, 2012)

clint623 said:


> Went to china today and didn't see anything. Only a few weary dove


One of my friends is taking helicopter lessons and they flew over the race track and said the field behind it has thousands of teal in it.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw 700-800 south of El Maton in Matagorda County this morning.


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

A couple of thousand on our new projects in Jackson County this weekend. Several hundred on our ponds between Blessing and Palacios.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Teal are all over the Garwood Prairie. Finished up blinds and decoys this weekend. We're ready to go.......


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

They are loading in the rice on my place in Brookshire. several thousand.


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

A group of 5 were in my pond yesterday evening. Galveston County.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I keep seeing the same one in my freezer everytime I open it.....must be a resident


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

I saw one on the bay today. Might of been a cripple from last season though. But really...usually I've seen some pretty big groups flying the bay by now...haven't seen one...I guess they are all on the prarie this year...especially since we got 6" of rain the past 2 days on the middle coast


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Next weekend can't get here soon enough.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Had ten buzz me while I was wading a couple of hours ago on Trinity. Saw tons east of the refuge last weekend.

Hopefully this will be a good early season. I'm ready for some gumbo.


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

Can the opener come any slower!!! This is the time of yr huntin takes over my brain n nothin else matters but waterfowl!!! Back to the report, seen several large groups in the blesing area yesterday i will be back down there thursday...


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*North of Winnie*

During dove hunt yesterday morning saw good numbers of teal flying until 9am. When checked by the game warden he said that area water is "covered up" in Teal.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Lets hope they stick around!!! I've seen plenty the week before opener too....


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

any reports from poc or port lavaca


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal - Brazoria County*

Seeing a couple large flocks and several small flocks, but not the 1000s yet in Brazoria County. Lets hope we get a North Wind in the next week to kick off the core of the bwt migration...

With all the recent rain, Im sure what we have will be well dispersed..


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Another front coming around Saturday Sept 12...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*Teal and rain*

Happy birds have shown up. With all of the rain we have had along the coast, over 12 inches in two weeks, it makes the birds able to scatter and there is water in every little dip and pond.

Going to be a tricky opener.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*More arriving*

Seen probably 600-800 yesterday at my place in Brazoria County..


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Good pics ^^^^^^^^^^ can't wait for the 12th.


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

I saw 3 groups Friday Evening in Speaks, TX.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

There's decent numbers up in my neck of the woods..
And with fronts expected they'll still be coming 
and
going...

.
.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

Saw thousands around the vineyard this evening!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Saw a group of about 20 on the south shoreline of West Galveston Bay this weekend!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

We started pumping water on Saturday to the ponds that were dry. Them teal sure like fresh water. Looks like a rainy week coming up. That will help a lot.


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

saw a group of 50 about 30 miles north of laredo on my deer lease.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Teal - Brazoria County*

Most of the big number I was seeing are gone, as expected.

Still seeing several smaller groups 10-25.

But that should change today or tomorrow. Perfect timing on the front.

Good luck to all this weekend..


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

hope they find there way to poc, have got reports from friends down there see more then exspected


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Hoping East texas Lakes are holding shootable numbers. 6 bird limit is sure nice. We are suppose to get a mind cool front and the high Friday about 85 instead of 95+. Got to alligator tags in a TP&W drawing so we are Teal hunting in an area that is new to us.


----------



## Jpaulp (Nov 14, 2012)

Just about everyone I know in SETX with flooded rice is loaded up with teal.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I spent the last several days getting blinds ready in the rice fields in southwest LA, lots of birds. Several areas have some huge concentrations of birds, while others have decent amounts. I've seen pintails and spoons in the mix as well. I went in a private freshwater marsh last Friday and didn't see but a little handful of birds. Hopefully the front coming through this weekend won't push them ALL out! 

Good luck.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Sunday afternoon, in the Sabine area there were good groups of Teal late in the evening as well as several flights of Pintails.


----------



## tcwatson16 (Sep 20, 2014)

Saw 8-9 big groups in Katy yesterday


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

SATURDAY MORNING CANNOOT COME SOON ENOUGH!!!!!!!!!:headknock


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Finally have a small group of teal in Hockley. Sure hope they stay around for 2 more days


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My spot had birds this am. Rain and cooler temps soooo I'm going.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Hope this rain doesn't scatter em too much.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I know it will down here. They just finished getting all the grain out of the fields and this morning there was standing water in those fields. Might be a very early and then late flight??


daddyeaux said:


> Hope this rain doesn't scatter em too much.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

here in Victoria we have a north wind with very heavy rain right now, idk what to think for teal opener tmrw!


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> Hope this rain doesn't scatter em too much.


That's my fear.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Bull Minnow said:


> Finally have a small group of teal in Hockley. Sure hope they stay around for 2 more days


One day you're here baby, next day you're gone. 
Scouted today and saw maybe 20 today. Had way more yesterday. Still going!


----------



## 30inClub (Jan 31, 2013)

Anybody gonna get any sleep tonight?!? I know I won't! Bet I've checked on the Polaris and all the decoys in the truck about 5 times already!! Come on shooting time!!

Good luck everybody. Be safe.


----------



## bradgordy (May 28, 2015)

Very little flight this morning on the Katy prairie


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Slow, relatively speaking, hunting small freshwater ponds on a private ranch between POC and seadrift

4 groups or so decoying well each hunt...resulting in half limits

Overall, just didn't see many birds (shrug)


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Best opener i have had in years. 4 shy of a 3 man limit opening morning and a 4 man limit by 7:15 Sunday morning. SW of Houston. Ready for some more action and loving this wonderful weather.


----------



## WestBayRedfish (Mar 26, 2013)

Limits both Sat & Sun morning in about an hour......on public land. :cheers:


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Limits Saturday morning as well. Beautiful morning.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Not a big time teal hunter, but live on a 20 acre pond just south of Lake Conroe. Every fall we have a group of 50-100 teal spend about a week on the pond. Haven't seen them yet, but saw a group of 5 last week stay for 2 days then gone..

T-BONE


----------



## tx_ducks (Jul 2, 2012)

Hunted Saturday morning W of Eagle Lake. 5 guns - 25 birds total. Not fast and furious, but steady action throughout the morning. Singles and small groups.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Brazoria County Teal*

Managed 5 limits Saturday and 7 limits Sunday. But it was far from fast paced.. It was just small groups spread out through the morning. Not complaining at all, makes the morning last a little longer.lol. But it was definitely slower than normal for my property.


----------



## Saltaddict10 (May 28, 2013)

full to near full straps here in Winnie for Saturday and Sunday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltaddict10 (May 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

Yesterday I hunted just west of Gueydan, LA and we were 5 short of a 4 man limit. The area had been covered up with birds, until yesterday. Same reports from the surrounding area around Welsh, LA too. Everyone that beat them down the first 3 days fell off yesterday and little slower today. Have you guys seen less birds the last couple days?

Good luck.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

On of my lease members went out yesterday and never fired a shot nor did he see a teal. But we aren't around the marsh or rice fields. We usually get new flights and loafers. I am going to Canada to get a start on them good eating mallards and Canada's.


----------

